# Do you grav-vac your planted tank?



## Mad Professor (Oct 3, 2008)

So I got into planted aquariums about a year ago ever since then I've always continued with grav-vacing my 20gal, everytime I uproot the plants.

So I ask the more experienced planters, Do you grav-vac your planted aquariums?

Advantages and Disadvantages?

Should I continue grav-vacing my 20gal?

Ways to prevent decay falling into the cracks of gravel?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

mad professor said:


> do you grav-vac your planted aquariums?
> Should i continue grav-vacing my 20gal?
> 
> *the last several years only every six months or so and this is principally to remove snail shells.*
> ...


tr


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I only vacuum the top, just for aesthetics value. If you dig the vacuum down in, you are not only chopping off roots, but you are taking out all the nutrients the plants need. If you are worried about gas pockets building, get yourself some Malaysian Trumpet Snails (MTS) they are the earthworms of the aquarium world & do not eat plants.


----------

